# grinding his beak?



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Heya

Sassy keeps making this noise like he is chewing something. The thing is he doesnt have anything in his mouth and it sounds like he is grinding shells :S I cant stand it. Im just wondering if this is natural or is this a sign that i need something for him/her to grind on?


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

That grinding noise is very 'normal'. Im sure when he is doing it he is relaxed and getting sleepy...  It means you have a happy little Sassy!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Makes me shiver, I don't like it either, lol. 

But you've got a happy and relaxed 'tiel.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

My bird did it right in my ear yesterday. Made me shiver all over. It's amazing how a happy noise for one creature can totally irritate another.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats the sound of a happy tiel  Here is a link about some other cockatiel behaviours http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------

